# Leg/foot injury.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So it's the end of the week and I've just come home from a two-day stay at my boyfriend's to find that my little Coco has somehow injured her leg. She has been upgraded to a larger cage that she is still adjusting to, and has learned to climb better and generally get around without being so clumsy, but while I was away she must have fallen and sprained/broken(?) her leg/foot. She is holding it close to her body, the toes are limp, she cannot put any weight on it, and has trouble stepping up onto my finger and perching. When she walks she holds her wing out to balance and hops along, not wanting to step on the injured foot. I've moved her food onto a plate and put it on the bottom of the cage to make it easier for her. I can't get her to the vet until Monday (it's Saturday evening now). Is it possible she has broken something? There's no bones sticking out or blood, but it seems pretty sore. She's cuddling into my lap right now. Any advice for what I should do is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Can she curl her toes at all and move her leg? Is there any swelling and/or bruising?

Getting her to the vet is going to be best. Keep an eye out for signs of shock--fluffed feathers, rapid shallow breathing, partly closed eyes. That's an emergency requiring a vet (even a non-avian vet might help there, because they have oxygen and incubators). Otherwise keep her comfortable and warm and if possible move her to a hospital cage with solid floors and walls so she can't hurt her leg trying to climb. I wouldn't try to bind or split her leg, as you don't know where or whether the bone is fractured and you could make a potential break worse.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She can't curl her toes, they're straight and not stiff, but she can move her leg. I can't see swelling or bruising.

I think she was in shock last night during our cuddle time before bed. She was fluffed up in my lap acting all sleepy and extra affectionate. I didn't realise it at the time but your description sounds about correct.

She is usually a very active little 'tiel and she's still trying to get around and climb as normal, so I'll move her to my emergency vet cage which is the smallest I have. Her leg isn't any better today, I'll get her to the vet tomorrow as soon as I can.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Please keep us posted! I hope it isn't seriouse


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor little Coco, I hope it's nothing serious. Best of luck tomorrow at the Vet's


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks. I hope they don't have to put her under and bandage her... :frown: Silly girl, I have no idea how it could've happened, her cage is pretty safe apart from the fact that it's larger than she's used to. But... maybe it was the seagulls, they're pretty scary to my 'tiels!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

aw poor baby!  I hope the vet can fix her up and she is not in too much discomfort.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Good news and bad news. First, the good news: her leg isn't broken according to the vet's examination today; it might be sprained. She prescribed a painkiller/anti-inflammatory to give orally once a day for 7 days. The vet gave the first dose before we went home and now Coco's napping. The bad news: we don't know the answer as to why her foot is like this, and during the last two days she has become less mobile and more tired/not wanting to be active. If she isn't using her foot by the end of the medicine course, I have to bring her back to the vet and they may have to anesthetize Coco to have a proper look and feel around her leg/hip area. I really hope it doesn't come to that. Please wish us luck!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Best of luck to Coco....Hopefully the meds will do their work and she'll be back to herself soon.


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope it all goes well. Good luck


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor thing. I hope the anti-inflammitories work. Maybe it's more comfortable and just less painful for her to have the leg up the way it is? Let us know how she progresses.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh no poor Coco! First mites and now her leg. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww poor Coco, I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

All the best of luck from us, I fervently hope that you won't have to go through surgery! 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you guys. I think the meds might be working. Today she was able to rest her foot lightly on surfaces/perches/my hand, etc. Still not using it, but she's not favouring it as much. It's the evening of the third day of the medication. I still have her in the small cage for nights and she's out a lot during the day. She's been eating loads and making some noise, too.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Thank you guys. I think the meds might be working. Today she was able to rest her foot lightly on surfaces/perches/my hand, etc. Still not using it, but she's not favouring it as much. It's the evening of the third day of the medication. I still have her in the small cage for nights and she's out a lot during the day. She's been eating loads and making some noise, too.


So glad you are seeing some improvement! Maybe it's just a sprain and it's finally on the mend. Coco might have been doing gymnastics when you weren't looking


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like Coco is improving that's great news.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

How is Coco? Getting better? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is there any reason why they didnʹt do an x-ray which would probably show where the sprain is? 

Glad she is improving!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Her leg is improving every day. She is _almost_ using her foot now. I can feel she is putting some pressure on it when she is on my hand, but not nearly as much as she should be. I'm seeing a definite improvement every day though so things are looking up. Two more days of medication to go.



Renae said:


> Is there any reason why they didnʹt do an x-ray which would probably show where the sprain is?


Funny, I hadn't thought of that. They really should have done that. If I end up needing to take her back to the vet if her leg doesn't heal completely then I'll inquire about an x-ray.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's the day after the last dose of meds and Coco can use her foot now, pretty much as well as the uninjured one. My fear, though, is that once the meds wear off, it might worsen again but so far there's no signs of that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That's great news
Poor little Coco...I'm glad she's getting better


----------

